# london road fire station, manchester. nov08



## scrappy (Nov 22, 2008)

after the trip to deva me and over where still in an exploring mood, so we went on to have a go at london road fire station! once we were in it didnt take long before we headed for the tower. been some where i wanted to see for a while, its mainly empty but still got intresting features!

a bit of history:- London Road Fire Station is a former fire station, police station and coroner's court, in Manchester, England. Designed and built between 1904 - 1906 by Woodhouse, Willoughby & Langham at a cost of £142 000. Until 1974 and the formation of the Greater Manchester Fire Service, it was the headquarters of the Manchester Fire Brigade.

Built of red brick and terracotta by Burmantofts it is now a Grade II* listed building in the Whitworth Street conservation area. Since 2001 the building has been listed as “at risk” by English Heritage. 

some racking of some sort!


























over and me


----------



## Richard Davies (Nov 23, 2008)

The thing in the first picture looks like some old laundry equipment, possibly for unforms.


----------



## scrappy (Nov 23, 2008)

Richard Davies said:


> The thing in the first picture looks like some old laundry equipment, possibly for unforms.



ive since found that out! good call mate!


----------



## DJhooker (Nov 27, 2008)

i still wanna have a mooch round there! cool place.


----------



## Richard Davies (Nov 27, 2008)

scrappy said:


> ive since found that out! good call mate!



Thanks, I remember there being something similar in a Chinese laundry in Bugsy Malone.


----------

